# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  Brutaliteti i ushtarëve të aleancës ndaj të burgosurve Irakien

## bunny

c'mendoni rreth kesaj fotoje,eshte me te vertet e drejte trajtimet anti njerezore qe po ushtrojne forcat amerikane kundra te burgoseve ne Iraq??
Po ndjekin keto ushtare gjurmet e Sadamit??Nuk ishin keto trupa qe ta lironin kete shtet nga keto akte brutale,por ja qe tani vone u tregua teper e qarte qe ato po e lironin me te vertet!
me te verte te ben te mendoshe cfare ndryshimi ka Amerika me Sadamin.

----------


## DeuS

C'mendoj?

E cfare rendesie ka mendimi im , i x-it apo i y-nit ?!

Shkuan per te shpetuar nje komb nga "tirani" dhe tani ....

Une vej BAST me kedo nga ju ketu ne forum qe , USA ne Irak do perjetoje serisht kohen qe kaluan ne VIETNAM! Prisni dhe do shikoni...

Kur e pashe kete foto ne TV , nuk u habita shume. Nuk ishte ndonje surprize per mua , sepse e kam imagjinuar gjithmone se cfare heqin ato irakiene atje nga trupat amerikane e angleze. 

O bote , c'prapesi o dreq
qe askush nuk po mundohet te te ndreq! ( e ndryshova pak , Elizabet  :buzeqeshje:  )

Nese Sadami ishte Diktator, kriminel dhe barbar ---> BUSH eshte homologu i tij binjak!

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Ne burgun Abu-Graib, po 'clirojne' Irakun nga 'terrorizmi'

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

Keshtu 'luftohet terrorizmi'

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

'Sadam was a cruel and brutal dictator' - G. W. Bush, Commander-In-Chief of the United States Forces, whose army, is doing these acts.

----------


## AsgjëSikurDielli

'Kultura' dhe 'civilizimi' superior Amerikan.

----------


## Hyllien

Blair "inorridito" da foto torture  
Iraq, soldati Usa abusano di iracheni 
Tony Blair è "inorridito" alla vista delle foto che mostrano soldati americani che torturano e abusano, anche sessualmente, detenuti iracheni del carcere di Abu Ghraib: lo ha riferito il portavoce del n.10 di Downing street. Mentre per la Casa Bianca quelle torture sono "intollerabili". Intanto Amnesty international ritiene necessaria un'indagine indipendente sui maltrattamenti e le torture agli iracheni.

Le immagini, riprese dagli stessi soldati, sono state diffuse giovedì notte dalla tv statunitense CBS e sono poi apparse sui quotidiani britannici accompagnati da editoriali e commenti fortemente critici. Un paio di giorni fa, si è saputo che un generale americano responsabile dei centri di detenzione in Iraq è stato silurato in seguito a presunti casi di maltrattamento nei confronti di prigionieri iracheni. 

Una delle fotografie, scattate nella prigione di Abu Ghraib dove fra l'altro Saddam Hussein aveva torturato e ucciso i suoi nemici, mostra un prigioniero iracheno costretto a salire su una cassa con la testa coperta e con il filo elettrico applicato alle mani. Al prigioniero è stato detto che, se fosse caduto, sarebbe immediatamente stato folgorato. Un'altra immagine ritrae i corpi di un gruppo di detenuti ammucchiati in una specie di piramide. Sul corpo di uno di questi c'era scritto un insulto in inglese. 

Il portavoce di Blair ha sottolineato che questi atti "sono un'aperta violazione di tutte le norme che regolano il comportamento della coalizione". Mentre, l'inviata per i diritti umani del premier britannico a Baghdad, Ann Clwyd, si è detta "scioccata". "Penso che siano assolutamente terribili", ha detto Clwyd alla BBC radio.

Dura anche la reazione della Casa Bianca. Il portavoce del presidente Bush Scott McClellan ha dichiarato che gli Stati Uniti "non possono tollerare" i maltrattamenti inflitti da militari statunitensi a detenuti iracheni."I vertici militari stanno assumendo forti misure contro i singoli individui responsabili di questi deprecabili atti" ha concluso McClellan.

Intanto, l'associazione Amnesty International prende posizione sul caso e fa sapere che non ritiene sufficiente un'inchiesta interna dell'esercito americano, ma pensa sia necessaria un'indagine indipendente. "Da tempo abbiamo testimonianze su presunte torture nel carcere di Abu Ghraib e in altre prigioni e già dallo scorso anno abbiamo ripetutamente chiesto alle autorità della coalizione di consentire un'indagine estesa, imparziale e condotta da civili", ha detto a Londra Kate Allen, direttore della sezione britannica di Amnesty International. Di fronte ad episodi così gravi, "non è sufficiente che l'esercito indaghi su stesso", ha insistito la dirigente dell'organizzazione per i diritti civili.
===========

Amerikanet nuk do te thote se jane ushtare te gjithe. Ne rradhe te pare te dalloni disa rrebela nazist ne ushtri, qe kane vrare dhe shoket e tyre, dhe pastaj ti identifikoni me popullin 300 milionesh ku ka nga Iraken e deri tek Shqiptar. 

Faktet jane fakte, por jo te kalohet neper ekstreme te tilla si identifikimi i gjith Amerikes me nje grup 15-20 vetash qe e ka denuar haptas e gjith bota.

----------


## LONDON-TIRONC

Kjo propagande e ndyre nuk do ta coj askund popullin e Irakut. 

Pasojat e vazhdueshmerise se kesaj loje te shpifur politike do te ndihmonin me shume drejt idese per ta pare Irakun nje shtet nen sundimin e nje figure fetare islamike,drejt prapambetjes e injorances qe e karakterizon te gjithe ate rrajon,pra nje ciban tjeter mbi siperfaqen e rruzullit,vater e urrejtjes ndaj perparimit e demokracise.

Ti besh komente dashakeqe ketyre akteve qe vertet jane te shpifura,duke i pergjithesuar me imazhin e kualicionit ne Irak,rolin e tij etj..nuk sjell asgje me shume se sa injorimit te imazhit gjigand ne bote te luftes kundra diktatures,terrorrismit,te kaluares se hidhur, e ne te njejten kohe tregon regres,pabesi ndaj virtytit te se mires e moralizon te ligen qe tashme e shfaqi fytyren e saj te vertete,ne rruget ter pluhur te Najafit,duke sulmuar pabesisht,ne versionit tradicional islamik .


Personalisht e konsideroj Intrige e mendjeve te Liga pro Kuranore-extreme,tendenca kundra Demokracise Kristjane qe po e drejton Boten drejt Zhvillimit e Perparimit, qellimin per te shpejtuar ta pergjithesojne faktin e shpifur te ndodhur ne nje burg te Bagdatit ,akt i kryer nga persona te papergjegjshem e perverse,ne meritat e nje ushtrije te tere per clirimin e atij vendi.

Nese do te vazhdohet me te tilla pergjithesime ne te ardhmen,atehere bota demokratike,si me e fuqishme qindra e mijera here me shume,do ta konsideroje rracen islame si kamikaze te teren,e besoj se nje shumice e mire e kuptojne pasojen e ketij pergjithesimi.

----------


## Pogradecari

sot ushtaret irakiene do te mundohen te ripushtojne Peluxhian por ai qe komandon forcat irakiene ka qene Gjeneral ne kohen e Sadamit fytyra e tij ishte nje nga fytyrat ne ato letrat e bixhozit po e nxoren nga burgu
ishalla nuk i lene trute qe te vene prap sadamin ne fuqi se skane din e iman keta

sa per fotot ne fjale po qe se me bejne mua ndonje gje te tille
po te me nxjerrin djallin dhe ndonje amerikanos dhe te me thoshin zgjidh ke do te heqesh qafe
besomeni djalli do bente qef

----------


## Ryder

Per dike qe nuk ka iluzione lidhur me kete lufte keto foto s'jane ndonje surprize e madhe, por mund te jete nje shuplake realiteti per ata qe shikojne gjithcka qe del nga USA si te shenjte dhe te bekuar nga dora hyjnore e demokracise.
Megjithate pervec humbjes se pikeve ne opinionin publik keto foto s'do jene ndonje pengese e madhe per binjaket siameze USA-Izrael ne kryqezaten e tyre me mision centralizimin e pushtetit boteror tek vetvetja duke shkaterruar ca ti dali perpara, si ne kohen e perandorise romake.

Do i trajtojne si incidente te izoluara qe nuk e prishin imazhin e USA-s si vend i etur per demokraci dhe liri, dhe per islamofobet dhe fansat e futbollit amerikan kjo do jete mese e mjaftueshme.
Fakti esht se per ata qe i kane mbyllur syte per arsyet e verteta te luftes, s'do jete e veshtire t'i mbyllin edhe per keto foto te bera nga nje grup pervers red-necksash qe perdhunonin lope ne Texas.  
S'do ishte e cuditshme te kishte edhe nga ata kryqtaret qe do thon "mir ti behet te pafeve"...por nuk e shprehin hapur se aksidentalisht shohin qe jemi ne 2004-tren...kta zakonisht jane "barinj" dhe "dele" nga vende te botes se trete si Shqiperia ku s'kane hyre akoma ide pas vitit 1500...kshu egzemplaresh ke sa te dush ktu ne forum. 

E verteta esht hyjnore por e brishte, dhe shum e lehte te perdhunohet nga ai qe ka shpaten ne dore.

----------


## Lefter

> Ti besh komente dashakeqe ketyre akteve qe vertet jane te shpifura,duke i pergjithesuar me imazhin e kualicionit ne Irak,rolin e tij etj..nuk sjell asgje me shume se sa injorimit te imazhit gjigand ne bote te luftes kundra diktatures,terrorrismit,te kaluares se hidhur, e ne te njejten kohe tregon regres,pabesi ndaj virtytit te se mires e moralizon te ligen qe tashme e shfaqi fytyren e saj te vertete,ne rruget ter pluhur te Najafit,duke sulmuar pabesisht,ne versionit tradicional islamik .
> 
> 
> Personalisht e konsideroj Intrige e mendjeve te Liga pro Kuranore-extreme,tendenca kundra Demokracise Kristjane qe po e drejton Boten drejt Zhvillimit e Perparimit, qellimin per te shpejtuar ta pergjithesojne faktin e shpifur te ndodhur ne nje burg te Bagdatit ,akt i kryer nga persona te papergjegjshem e perverse,ne meritat e nje ushtrije te tere per clirimin e atij vendi.
> 
> Nese do te vazhdohet me te tilla pergjithesime ne te ardhmen,atehere bota demokratike,si me e fuqishme qindra e mijera here me shume,do ta konsideroje rracen islame si kamikaze te teren,e besoj se nje shumice e mire e kuptojne pasojen e ketij pergjithesimi.


NE per keto taktika kristiano-barbare qe po ndodhin ne tokat IRAKIANE kena mesuar moti,qysh nga kohet e hershme kur AFRIKA u pushtua nga  KRISTIANET qe ishin besnike dhe te drejt dhe kur nuk ishin  sklavopronare,sic i dime jane popuj paqesor.Po ne ,,kamikazet,, cfare zgjidhje kemi per veten tone,ose afrikanet te vuajtur nga toturat te perjetshme  nga ana kristianeve ,,paqesor,,.SHEMSO mbushu mo mend e behu njeri e fol ca fjale te drejta,se jeta nuk kalon me padrejtesi.Keshtu dikur na toturonin neve edhe  SHKIJET po bota eshte rumbullaket e shofim se cka na bjen e nesermja,SHEMSO fol ka te del shpirti,hajt tung.

----------


## DeuS

> Amerikanet nuk do te thote se jane ushtare te gjithe. Ne rradhe te pare te dalloni disa rrebela nazist ne ushtri, qe kane vrare dhe shoket e tyre, dhe pastaj ti identifikoni me popullin 300 milionesh ku ka nga Iraken e deri tek Shqiptar. 
> 
> Faktet jane fakte, por jo te kalohet neper ekstreme te tilla si identifikimi i gjith Amerikes me nje grup 15-20 vetash qe e ka denuar haptas e gjith bota.



Djalosh, do ishte mire per ty , qe kur te marresh pjese neper debate dhe te kesh perreth debatues dhe lexues , te mundohesh qe ne rastet kur "bajga" ndodhet para syve te tu dhe po qelb tere ambientin , ta pranosh me keqardhje dhe te heqesh dore nga keto "tifozlliqe" pa kufije , sepse vetem i ul pike vetes!

Ti je cun i zgjuar dhe prandaj kam qejf te debatoj me ty "nganjehere" por pervec difektit kryesor qe ta kemi vene ne dukje ( qe ngaqe lexon shume , kerkon ti shprehesh te gjitha dhe i ngatarron muhabetet duke u kapur dege me dege dhe duke u shmangur teresisht nga thelbesorja - racionalizoi mendimet ) ke edhe pak mungese burrerie ...e cila normalisht qe do ta fitosh me kalimin e kohes!

Ata 20 veta qe po permend ti , n.q.s nuk e ke ditur po ta kujtoj une ---> jane ushtare plako! Jane te zgjedhurit e USA ne luften kunder diktatit. Jane ato njerez qe kane lene familjet , shtepine duke fluturuar deri ne Irak dhe me "gjakun" e tyre , luftuan per te c'rrenjosur nje sistem diktatorial dhe per te mbjellur  Demokracine ( Lirine ) ne Irakun e burgosur prej Sadamit.

 Pra nderkohe qe une edhe ti luajme bilardo dhe shkruajme ne forum , ato "20 veta ( engjej )" u turren perballe vdekjes , per te *SHPETUAR* Irakun...  :ngerdheshje:  ( meqe e kane titulluar amerikanet te tille kete mision lol )

Tani duke qene qe ky grup kaq "i zgjedhur" heronjsh te cilet jane bij te USA bejne nje xhest te tille , si do ta parashikoje ti menyren e te sjellurit te amerikaneve te thjeshte ndaj cdo irakieni ?!

Une po te them ketu qe cdo amerikan , me shpirt e me zemer , e urren dhe e ha te gjalle per darke nje Irakien. 

Megjithese kjo nuk me shqeteson shume ( sepse eshte e kuptueshme ). Ajo qe me shqeteson me shume tani eshte dicka teper e rrezikshme qe po "KERCENON" kete Bote. Nuk eshte urrejtja dhe armiqesia ndermjet Irakien-Amerikan por ajo ndemjet Mysliman-Kristian! Drejte kesaj rruge je djalosh!

Drejte kesaj rruge jane te gjithe ato qe dalin tifoza dhe qe brohorasin "Urraaaaa" per trofete e superfuqive , nderkohe qe keto trofe po ndertohen mbi jete njerezish te pafajshem.

Po vriten "MYSLIMANET" cdo dite atje pertej mer cun. Po degjojne dhe po shikojne te tjeret. Myslimani e quan vella myslimanin tjeter. Tani per tani po shohin dhe po luten ne heshtje dhe durim. NUK KA PER TE QENE LARG DITA , KUR DURIMI DO SOSET DHE TMERRI DO PUSHTOJE SYTE E TU DHE TE MIAT BASHKE!

Pse si lejne ato dreq vendesh ne punen e tyre. Leri te vdesin e te bejne si te duan ato n.q.s nuk jane te zotet e vetes. Leri atje ne injorance. USA me Lindjen e Mesme jane ne dy anet e globit dhe asgje nuk i bashkon. Le ti lejne ashtu sic jane , ne mjerimin e tyre dhe asgje nuk kercenon Boten ( vendin ku shkel kembet UNE dhe shume njerez te tjere te pafajshem )

Mos t'ju shkoje mendja kurre qe USA eshte me e forte se vendet myslimane. Sado e forte ne ekonomi apo ushtri te jete , nuk kane BESIMIN qe kane ato mer plak. Thuaj ti ishalla nuk arrin ajo dite , se lufta e 4-ert nuk do behej as me gur , por me rere...

Une qe flas keshtu , nuk i mbaj krahet askujt. Une qaj vetem hallin e vetes time mer daj dhe te shume njerezve qe duan te jetojne ne paqe dhe stabilitet. Nuk ka nevoje te shohe me lufte syri i njerezimit.

Qellimet e USA ndaj Irakut , ishin MESE te qarta qe ne fillim. Vetem Bufat dhe Servilet besuan ate qe deklaroi amerikani.Ku jane ARMET e SHKATERRIMIT MASIV?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! ( preteksti kryesor ky pra   :sarkastik:  )

Pse nuk sulmojne diktatorin tjeter "SHARON" , i cili po tejkalon vrasjet dhe masakrat e Sadamit?!

Eh sa shume kam per te thene mer grup , por nuk po kam durim vallai.

Ato foto qe paska sjellur ASD-ja ,jane nje tregues i vertete i QELLIMIT te luftes dhe triumfimit te amerikaneve duke mbartur mbi supe titullin "Shpetimtare"

Edhe nese ka noi rob ketu qe thote qe jane truke apo propagande e ndyre e islamikeve , gabohet rende dhe duket qe vlon urrejtje ndaj fese Islame.
Truket jane ato qe shohim ne cdo dite neper TV. Truket i bejne ato qe kane aftesine dhe mundesite per ti bere. Se kush jane ato , bejini pyetjen vetes!

------------------
WARNING : Urrejtja midis myslimaneve dhe kristianeve po rritet cdo dite.Njerezit avash avash po kuptojne qe gjithcka po con drejte nje diskriminimi fetar. Po shoh dhe perballem me njerez te cileve po u evolon cdo dite embrioni i urrejtjes fetare. Nuk duket e larget ajo dite , kur durimi do mbaroje dhe.....
------------------

Lere kristianin te besoje fene e vet.
Leri te jetojne si te duan ne vend te vet.

Leri edhe myslimanet te bejne dhe te besojne ashtu sic e mendojne ato te drejte.

Leri buddhistat dhe kinezet te gezojne paqen dhe te udheheqin sic duan ne token e tyre.

Lerini Hindute te gezojne te njetat te drejta....

...dhe Bota ecen per bukuri!


Lufta ne IRAK ishte e PADREJTE! (pike)
Dhe si e tille , do mbetet nje DESHTIM per USA.
Ketu do jemi..........

----------


## Labeati

> Mos t'ju shkoje mendja kurre qe USA eshte me e forte se vendet myslimane. Sado e forte ne ekonomi apo ushtri te jete , nuk kane BESIMIN qe kane ato mer plak. Thuaj ti ishalla nuk arrin ajo dite , se lufta e 4-ert nuk do behej as me gur , por me rere...


Megjithmend e ke o Deus apo ben shaka me duket. Po ky besim kur u erdhi? Se me sa di une nje cope izrael 3-4 milionesh e ja ka thyer hundet nja 5-6 here keto 50 vjetet e fundit ketyre trimave te besimit ndonese dhjetra fish ne numer. Mos valle nuk ja dalin me te voglin e o burra ti biem te madhit?
Jo vetem ekonomia e ushtria ka vlere, por mbi te gjitha eshte sistemi demokratik qe sundon boten.
Sa per punene e reres me te vertete andej nga arabia kane me shumice e mbase i ka marre malli t'ja fillojne prape zanatit te vjeter me cadra e gamile si kane bere tash 2000 vjet (gje tjeter nuk mesuan) se ja ka fajin amerika qe i hoqi andej. Mire ishin xhanem.

Ryder:




> keto foto s'do jene ndonje pengese e madhe per binjaket siameze USA-Izrael ne kryqezaten e tyre me mision centralizimin e pushtetit boteror tek vetvetja duke shkaterruar ca ti dali perpara, si ne kohen e perandorise romake.


Ryder, nganjehere merr si shume yrysh e ja fut kot. perandoria romake nuk ka shkaterruar ca i ka dale para por e ka ndertuar dhe mbrojtur. P.sh. kulturen greke e absorboi dhe e lartesoi (na pushtoi Greqia ne e jo ne Greqine - thane romaket).
Ne Angli ndertoi fortifikime dhe nje mur te madh mbrojtje nga barbaret cka prosperoi ate vend dhe ndertoi fillesen e kombit anglez.
Ne vende barbare u vune ligje (e drejta romake), u ndertuan rruge dhe nje treg ndonese primitiv, mbi te gjitha institucione qe kane ruajtur vleren deri ne ditet tona (e drejta civile, sidomos).
Romaket nuk kishin paragjykime fetare e racore, nje zezak mund te behej edhe perandor, e mund te kishte skllever te bardhe. statusi kishte rendesi.
Nga Anglia ne Lindjen e mesme ishte nje shtet, pa kufinj pa dogana e me nje sistem ligjesh e ekonomije.
Kete po ben bota sot nepermjet globalizmit kunder izolimit.
Ishin barbaret qe e shkaterruan cfare u doli perpara ne kete perandori dhe jo romaket. Ata dogjen e plackiten dhe shkretuan vise te lulezuara, rrenojat e te cileve ende i ke neper Iliri-Shqiperi.
Se kush jane barbaret sot shife vete, ato qe kane qellim shkaterrimin. Por sot nuk luftohet me shpata.
Ne se ato ushtare qe vete Amerika i denoncoi ju thoni se perfaqesojne ameriken atehere pranoni ate qe edhe te gjithe muslimanet jane terroriste vetvrases grash e femijesh te pafajshem.

----------


## Hyllien

E para punes keto akte jane *DENUAR* jane *DENUAR* nga Amerikanet dhe komplet forcat e koalicionit. Ndersa, vrasjen e ushtareve dhe djegjen e tyre (QE UN NUK DESHA VETE TI POSTOJA NE FORUM) nuk i denoi njeri, perkundrazi i shtyn njerezit te bejn gjera te tilla.

*Arrin dot ta dallosh ndryshimin apo jo ?*  

Persa i perket ushtareve qe "lane familjet", po te them qe trecerku skan bab, hispanik etj etj. Un e kam thene qe nqs Rusia ra nga sistemi Ekonomik, Amerika do kete probleme dhe ka probleme me sistemin social. 

Prandaj Deus, mos mi zbukuro argumentat dhe te krahasosh nje grup rrebelash ne Ushtri, me nje ideologji qe po ndjek nje rrajon i tere me qindra milion njerez kundra "perendimit", se jane gabime llogjike. Megjithate ti je burre dhe ty te falen gjera te tilla.

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

> Se me sa di une nje cope izrael 3-4 milionesh e ja ka thyer hundet nja 5-6 here keto 50 vjetet e fundit ketyre trimave te besimit ndonese dhjetra fish ne numer. Mos valle nuk ja dalin me te voglin e o burra ti biem te madhit?
> Jo vetem ekonomia e ushtria ka vlere, por mbi te gjitha eshte sistemi demokratik qe sundon boten.
> Sa per punene e reres me te vertete andej nga arabia kane me shumice e mbase i ka marre malli t'ja fillojne prape zanatit te vjeter me cadra e gamile si kane bere tash 2000 vjet (gje tjeter nuk mesuan) se ja ka fajin amerika qe i hoqi andej. Mire ishin xhanem.


Rera e arabise eshte me ar brenda , akoma se ke mesu ti kete ? Apo nuk te le fobia anti-arabo-islamike qe ti shohesh gjerat qarte ?
Mire e tha Deusi , eshte BESIMI ai qe mund gjithcka !
Mos harro 11 shtatorin 2001 ku nji grup i vogel prej 19 vetash e bene USA te dridhej dhe te shkundej nga themelet ! Nuk e bekoj aktin e tyre pasi ishte terrorizem barbar por e kam fjalen qe kur dikush eshte i vendosur dhe beson ne drejtesine e ceshtjes se tij (pavaresisht se ne syt tuj mund te duket gabim) eshte *Unstoppable* ! Usa ishte superfuqi edhe kur sulmoi Vietnamin por lane kocat aty sa mos ti bjeri me ndermend te kthenin koken andej ashtu si do leje kockat edhe ne Irak pasi po bejne nje lufte te padrejte , nje lufte pushtuese qe po degjeneron ne lufte per kredite politike qe ka shume te ngjare ti backfire mister redneck G W Bush !
Eshte fare thjeshte , ai qe mbron vendin e vet , shpine e vet , kulturen e vet ...ate e ndihmon edhe Zoti !

----------


## kolombi

Femijeve te kopeshtit me dreke ,te tipit Bunny do u shkonte persembari ndonje vizite ne Luna Park,se politika eshte pak e ashper per buzeqeshjet e brishta.
Besepak,po fotot e amerikaneve te djegur e te varur neper ura nuk ju bene peshtypje,apo vetem ato qe i interesojne besimit te mjekerrpalareve apo carcafbardheve qe vetem te zeza i sjellin kesaj bote.
Syzet e erresirres dhe prapambetjes qe mbeshtetni nuk doni ti hiqni,eh atehere lani pak xhamat se nuk po shikoni fare ose po shikoni mjegull.
Hidhini nje sy dokumentareve te se kaluares te shikoni primitivitetin e shtazerine e nje grupi sketerrezinj ku vinin ne mes nje grua dhe e godisnim me gure per nje mekat njerezor ,shtazerine e dale nga epoka e gurit,me e lashte se ajo e Noes.
I vetmi faj i kesaj amerike eshte se ka ne themelet e saj kaq demokraci sa le te brockullisin te gjithe cfare u thot rradakja.Se ketu ne kete shtet jetojne miliona  njerez me besime fetare te ndryshme ,kulture dhe emancipim ,nga e gjithe bota dhe flasin nje gjuhe te perbashket ate te PAQES.
Ngelem ne te gjykojme ata qe u gjenden vellezerve kosovare ne dite te veshtira,ata qe u bene realitet nje jete me te mire me te lire ne kuptim te drejtave njerezore qindra -mijera shqiptareve.
Ata qe sollen eren e ndryshimeve demokratike  neper bote ,se te ishte per ne do derdhnim akoma gize dhe celike krah per krah me kinezet dhe ruset.
Para se te nxirrni foto te tilla vertet per te ardhur keq qe dhe shpreh indinjaten time,nxirrrni dhe ato fotot e idhullit tuaj Sadam ,te varreve masive ,ku gjenden kocka pa mbarim,kafka te tretura.
Kafkat mos i lini bosh kurre ,ato mbushen thone pleqte e mocem o me urrejtje ose me dashuri,ose me Perendi ose me Djall.

----------


## ALBA

Në shumë analiza është thënë se SHBA i pret në Irak një Vietnam i ri. Vetëm në prill numri i viktimave ushtarake amerikane ishte më i madh se gjatë tërë kohës së ndërhyrjes ushtarake, vitin e kaluar. Ndërkohë që po shtohen edhe kritikat në opinionin amerikan. këto ditë në televizione janë emetuar edhe fotografi ku shihet se ushtarët amerikanë keqtrajtojnëë brutalisht të zënët robë. 

Të paktë janë ata të cilët e thonë me zë të lartë dhe qartë. Por kjo duket e pashmangshme: SHBA kanë dështuar në politikën e tyre të invazionit në Irak. Ndërkohë që mbetja e trupave në Eufrat dhe Tigris premton vetëm probleme të mëtejme. Atje ka shumë kryengritës sikur në Faluxha, të cilët, përkundër prezencës masive ushtarake, nuk dorëzohen. Sulmet ndaj trupave amerikane vazhdojnë edhe në rrugë, që pamundëson meremetimin e tyre, ndërkohë që këto ditë po paraqiten në media edhe skena ku ushtarët amerikanë prezantohen gjatë keqtrajtimeve brutale dhe si shkelës të të drejtave të njeriut. 
Amerika do t'i nxjerrë këta ushtarë para gjykatave përkatëse, por këto incidente do të cojnë deri në kristalizimin e përfytyrimeve irakiane ndaj amerikanëve si okupatorë dhe kurrsesi si clirimtarë.
Ndërsa në vet SHBA po shtohen mendimet se presidenti Xhorxh Bush duhet të brengoset shumë për gjendjen në Irak. Ndërkohë gjysma amerikane është e mendimit se trupat e tyre duhet tërhequr menjëherë, ndërsa gjysma tjetër mendon se trupat duhet të mbeten në Irak deri në rikthimin e paqës. 
Është ky një përfytyrim krejt tjetër prej atij të para një viti, kur amerikanët e kapluar prej ndjenjash patriotike mendonin se në Irak do të priten si clirimtarë. Tashti edhe mediat amerikane kanë filluar të flasin për okupimin. Televizioni CBS për herë të parë ka emetuar fotografi ku ushtarët amerikanë keqtrajtojnë të burgosurit irakianë të luftës, ndërsa ABC ka lexuar javën e kaluar emrat e të gjithë ushtarëve të vrarë në Irak. Para disa javësh një gjë e tillë ishte e pa paramendueshme. Mbetet të pritet se sa kohë do të kalojë deri në thirrjet e para të hapura të deputëtëve demokratë për tërheqjen e trupave nga Iraku. 
Nga këndëvështrimi gjerman mund të ketë të tillë të cilët pohojnë se që më parë kanë paralajmëruar për mundësitë e këtilla, sic bëri edhe kancelari Gerhard Shrëder. Mirëpo edhe fati i Evropës varet prej zhvillimeve në Irak. Vetëm në qoftë se pas 30 qershorit arrihet vendosja e një mandati ndërkombëtar në Irak, mund të thuhet se është evituar shtrirja e kaosit, dhunës dhe trazirave edhe në Lindjen e Mesme. 

Daniel Scheschkewitz

----------


## Pogradecari

ato foto jane tmerr sepse vetem ta imagjinosh te jesh ne vendin tend ne token tende dhe te te vije ndonje serb a grek dhe te te beje avaze te tilla
nuk ka te beje fare me ushtaret ka te beje me ato "vaksinat" qe ju bejne ushtareve ti bejne me barbare se cjane apo me te ashper dhe tua fiksojne mendimin qe po bejne nje lufte te drejte 
so mos e zgjat droga qe u japin ushtareve i ben ata te bejne ato veprime te turpshme dhe nuk eshte suprize sepse i kane bere dhe ne vietnam and elsewhere
shumica e ushtareve te kthyer nga vietnami kane ikur per lesh vetem nga droga qe kane mare gjate atyre viteve dhe po ti shikosh tani nuk jane vecse homeles dhe pijanike

mire do te ishte mos ofendonim njeri tjetrin 
dhe nuk eshte mire te quash dike dallkauk vetem se ska bere ate qe ke bere ti.
kur nderove emrin nga kamber ne kosta per nje cope buke ne greqi

----------


## Hyllien

Ushtaret ketu, mbas Vioetnamit, dhe ne cdo lufte tjeter qe kane shkuar jane njerezit qe kane dyert e hapura gjithandej. Njof un plot Shqiptar qe as nne lufte nuk shkojne, por vetem jane rreshtuar, e tani jetojn sipas qefit me asistence ne moshen 30-32 vjecare, duke marrre nga 4000 e 5000 dollare, per mos harruar faktin se kane kredi te lehtesuar etj etj. 

Persa i perket ofendimeve te tipit te trashe... do beni mire ti leni ato se ska nerva njeri as me i lexu e as me i repliku.

Per mos ta zgjatur shume, keto jane denuar nga te gjithe dhe nje here. Nje grup 20 vetash nuk mund te identifikohet me gjith Ameriken. Mos harrojm qe deri para nje jave grupet te tipit Al-Kaeda mundoheshin te benin nje sulm kimik ne Jordani ku mund te vrisnin 80000 vete dhe te ndosnin gjith lumenjte. Apo kjo nuk ka filtruar juve qe jeni kaq te vemendshem?
E pra, perpara se te identifikoni nje grup nazistash me gjith Ameriken, shikoni i her se si po digjen Amerikanet ne Irak, apo se si po Arabzohen ata qe merren peng dhe se si po tallen dhe pastaj flasim per "rregulla" nqs ekzistojn te tilla. 

Edhe nje here ka plot lajme e figura makabre qe nuk jane postuar vete nga njerezit se pastaj do kishte nje rrevolucion kundra postuesit qe mundoheshe te "ulte" fene "Islame"... megjithate, me behet shume qefi kur te paanesh-mit hapin dhe flasin ne tema te tilla.

----------


## altin55

Amerika po etregon me shume se kurre se cfare ushtaresh ka.Ato njerzit qe kane dale lakuriq skane faj neser te mbushen me ndonje lende dhe te plasin,,  kane nder ato nuk jane si amerikanet qe kendej shkojne burri me burri dhe thojne me fal shef te kam kthyer kurrizin.Amerikanet ne irak do vdesin te gjithe por jo te gjithe menjeher si puna asaj mizes qe pickon qenin njeher tek veshi njehere tek kurrizi derisa te ngordhi qeni nga inati.Por mua me vjen keq me keto forumist tone kolombi me shoke qe sdine te perdorin njehre gjuhe zyrtare.kolomb ti ben shume keq qe flet ashtu fol mire plak se sta ka njeri per borxh.je ne amerike ha pi rri atje fol tamam sta ka njeri per borxh te degjoj ato fjalet e tua se pastaj qani ju kur ju shajne te tjeret.Prandaj perdor gjuhe qe nuk i acarojne dhe nuk i nevrikosin njerzit sidomos muslimanet.

Cyclotomic perhere i vogel ke per te ndejtur ti ritu sa te duash me trup aheeeeeee prape ky do jesh dhe mbas 50 vjetesh me mendje siu hiqet semundja servilizmit kollaj juve.

Disa prej jush kane inat nje sistem dhe pastaj me ket inat pergjithesojne gjithcka  .Dikush ka inat komunizmin dhe per kete gje i jep te drejte amerikes.Dikush ka inat islamin dhe i jep te drejte amerikaneve te bejne cfare te duan.Dikush e justifikon cdo veprim qe bejne amerikanet duke hudhur kundersulme per trupat amerikane qe vriten atje .Do vriten sepse kjo eshte lufta por fitorja eshte me ate qe eshte ne te drejten e tij qofte dhe i vdekur.

----------

